# Pembina Hills Whitetail Bucks



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Check out these photos :sniper:

http://www.chsmilton.com/index.cfm?show ... 0&page=ALL

:beer:


----------



## DeltaBoy (Mar 4, 2004)

I can't help it... 8)


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

They grow some dam good ones in the NE part of the state it looks like. Thanks for the link big guy.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

holy man, why would you post something like that on a website??? Next year there will be people from all over the state trying to get a peice of that action! 2K2 used to be great for big bucks, still is, but now you got people from all over the state coming in to hunt. People from all over hell applying for a tag, i havent got a tag for 3 years. Post the website, but dont tell people where they got shot at, uffda, trust me!!! Reaaaally nice deer though!!!


----------



## Pluckem (Dec 26, 2002)

I second that. You have no idea how many people read that and will consider applying for that unit. Nice bucks and photos but definately need to keep the location off of the title


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Those are some darn nice bucks, but from all the pictures I have seen this fall it looks like there were some darn nice bucks shot all over the state. When it comes to big bucks though you won't get me to tell where they are.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Great link. Some of those are REALLY impressive.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

That Olga Deer Camp pic is insane....

Awesome deer :sniper:


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Yeh that neck of the woods is far better in producing trophys than the "average" ND deer unit. Sure would be nice to own 1000 acres up there ehh?


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Just to spread the wealth. There are some nice deer at

http://www.scenicsports.com/hunting/index.html

Many of which probably came from 3A1?


----------



## Coach529 (Dec 22, 2004)

> Especially the Soupir


My wife works with his mom, and I think she said it green scored at 168. Heck of a buck!!


----------



## headhunter (Oct 10, 2002)

Pikeboy, Not many of the good ones came from 3a1. Nice Try. A handful of the good ones that did come from 3a1 are old pictures from 2003 when we had a bad winter and as a result everything got shot, so it appears there are a good amount of nice bucks in 3a1. You should have seen it the dreaded year after the 03 Turkey shoot.....nothing . silence. no life, no big bucks....nothing.......chirp chirp chirp chirp


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I dont what you guys are talking about, I dont see anything about where they were shot.. :huh:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

woodpecker asked[/quote]Any idea on the scores of any of these deer? Especially the Soupir and the Gapp bucks! Wow

Sorry I don't.

Headhunter said[/quote]Sure would be nice to own 1000 acres up there ehh?

I grew up there and did a lot of hunting there in the 60's and 70's I tried to buy bush land in the hills in the early 80's was going for 150 to 250 an acre no sale....... Now it goes for 600 plus :eyeroll:

Something wrong with my cut and paste today but you guys can figure out my answers


----------



## Roughrider (Apr 12, 2005)

My uncle shot the Fordville buck. It rough scored 178. Inside spread 23, outside 28. We bowhunted and scouted that quarter all summer and fall and never saw the buck once. At 12:30 opening day it walked right by his stand. Crazy.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

holy sh#%, whoever made the CHS site and whoever posted it on here, well lets just say i'd like to slap em. yea i know pretty much all them guys in the pictures cuz ive hunted around there all my life and trust me some of them pictures dont give them deer justice cuz there are some truly awesome deer in there. but anyways, bad idea to put something like that on the "INTERNET" dumb dumb dumb. its like me finding a gold mine and telling everyone right where it is. i dont mean to sound selfish but come on guys think about it. its tough enough to get a tag already where we hunt and things like this sure dont help the cause. 
im sure the serious hunters can reflect.

its cool to see all the deer shot around there, but no one really cares that much if they dont know the people. i know all the big deer shot around my area "without" a big photo gallery. 
but whatever, call the leasers and outfitters and tell them the exact address where they can make their next purchase.

learn what to keep to yourself for the better of others is what im saying.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey Smooth move to bring the subject up again...lets just make sure everybody reads it :beer:


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

I gotta agree with ya bandman, good luck getting a tag next year, interenet scouters already got that one jotted down. good thing all the land around there is posted tighter than a witches titty.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

3b excellent damage controll,cheney could of used a guy like you.
maybe the original post was just spin too. thrown out there to direct hunters some where else other than where he hunts.here when asked by a fellow hunter if youve gotten or seen any? the standerd answer"i haven't seen a deer in over 2 years is given, followed by offering a fictious spot miles away where someones chaseing a monster,somekind of record,
nice bucks though,i heard thats where the best meat processer is located at, not where the deer all came from
:beer:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

boy with all the quality deer and the huge pheasant population up there in Pembina it should be just crazy with hunters up there next year. :beer: Really nice buck pictures,some day that will be me.


----------



## bandman (Feb 13, 2006)

dude, if you can find a pheasant w/in 100 miles of that area and believe me thats stretching it by a long shot give me a call! . im sure he can find an odd unicorn while hes hunting them pheasants! and hey this forum is done!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

bandman said:


> dude, if you can find a pheasant w/in 100 miles of that area and believe me thats stretching it by a long shot give me a call! cuz if your plannin on hunting pheasants i know a buddy you can get a hold of, his name is triple b on here. im sure hes gonna have a blast with this too. hahaha, hey this dude doesnt know what hes gettin himself into. im sure he can find an odd unicorn while hes hunting them pheasants! triple b, what do you got to add on this??? and hey this forum is done!


What a ridiculous post, everyone knows that in the past 4-5 years that the best duck/goose/pheasant hunting has been right NE of Pembina. Quit trying to downplay how extremely tremendous the population of pheasants are up there. Why do you think everyone is talking about how down the # of hunters in the SW has been the last few years? It's not the pay hunting, it's just that pembina is that great.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

870 XPRS said:


> bandman said:
> 
> 
> > dude, if you can find a pheasant w/in 100 miles of that area and believe me thats stretching it by a long shot give me a call! cuz if your plannin on hunting pheasants i know a buddy you can get a hold of, his name is triple b on here. im sure hes gonna have a blast with this too. hahaha, hey this dude doesnt know what hes gettin himself into. im sure he can find an odd unicorn while hes hunting them pheasants! triple b, what do you got to add on this??? and hey this forum is done!
> ...


SHHHHH!!! Don't let the NR's know! You know better than to discuss exactly where hotspots are! There goes the neighborhood!

Plus when you are finished pheasant hunting for the day (most days you can limit out by 9) you still have plenty of time to make it up to Winnipeg to get to Tassels for lunch! There's nothing like watching tail while having a drink and eats!

:beer:


----------



## roostman (Jan 20, 2006)

bandman said:


> dude, if you can find a pheasant w/in 100 miles of that area and believe me thats stretching it by a long shot give me a call! . im sure he can find an odd unicorn while hes hunting them pheasants! and hey this forum is done!


 I am really sorry I hope I did not let the cat out of the bag,I thought everybody already knew about the huge population of pheasants up there. Oh shoot there I went again so sorry! :withstupid:


----------

